#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Singapore Forum >  >  Wiggling & Universal Studios

## rawlins

Took the sprog and SBF to see that dodgy looking lot known as the Wiggles a while back.. After having watched them loads for the previous month I think I enjoyed the concert more than the wee one. :Smile: 

Henry & Dorothy



Banging their drums



Captain Feathersword and the other bloke













Anyway, the concert ended after about 1 and a half hours which was long enough for the Mums & Dads in the audience...

Bought some wiggly merchandise at rip-off prices on the way out.

Went to the new Universal Studios theme park on Sentosa one day - will need to back one day when baby SBF is older so we can go on some more exciting rides.


Far Far Away



Not so Far Far Away



Madagascar


 :Smile:

----------


## rawlins

Sorry about the photo sizes - seems to be a problem with my photo editing... Prolly best to just upload them here...

----------


## slimboyfat

You do it just to annoy me don't you?

----------


## jandajoy

The wiggles.

I was always rather dubious about them, even though my 5 year old niece loves them. 

We took her to a show in Melbourne a while back. 

She loved it and, I'm kinda ashamed to say, so did her Dad and I. Clever stuff.

----------


## rawlins

> You do it just to annoy me don't you?


Sorry SBF...

----------


## setaputra

THe studies on sentosa will certainly be on our list when we visit

----------


## slimboyfat

Havent bothered going to Universal Studios yet. I believe some of the best rides are still closed due to safety concerns so even my kids havent been keen.

----------

